

Benefits of systemd over daemontools for services management in Linux - jaguar86

Would you use daemontools (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cr.yp.to&#x2F;daemontools) for service management in Linux or would you prefer something like systemd&#x2F;upstart? What benefits can I get by migrating to systemd fom daemontools
======
vezzy-fnord
systemd generally has a wider array of options for manipulating the execution
environment than daemontools or most of its derivatives do, possibly barring
nosh. Though, one could use tools from packages such as util-linux to make up
for plenty of it.

Using an init system means you get a more complete framework for managing
system state, as the process of booting, configuring early minutiae like TTY
and environment setup, shutting down and maintaining service groups in the
form of runlevels/milestones/targets are handled.

systemd is a rather exceptional case as it's a project which aims to enforce
standard policies and tools for just about the entire layer of low-level
userspace. So you will be incurring significant workflow changes beyond
supervising processes.

Depends on how far your needs go.

